# Birthday Sweater for Hubby Pattern



## rkr.sts (May 1, 2011)

I want to thank all of you for your wonderful comments. I've written a pattern and have posted it here for all of you for free. Enjoy!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Awesome, thank you. I have it saved and am going to make it for my hubby, he doesn't like anything flashy either.


----------



## fabiana (Jul 20, 2011)

Did not work for me. Please, is it possible to put it in a Word document? Those usually work for me. thank you - if not it's ok.


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

Awesome sweater. Thank you so much for the pattern. Perfect size for my husband. I will be making it for him. Basic Denny in his favorite color -navy blue.


----------



## dragondrummer (Jun 5, 2011)

Robin, thank you for posting your pattern. My dear BIL is another Basic Bob and I think he will really love this sweater!


----------



## Granalou (Aug 11, 2011)

Beautiful sweater. I plan to make this for my oldest GS. Thank you, thank you, thank you for your generosity and the time and effort you took to write it out for us.


----------



## rkr.sts (May 1, 2011)

fabiana said:


> Did not work for me. Please, is it possible to put it in a Word document? Those usually work for me. thank you - if not it's ok.


I hope this will convert for you.


----------



## Ali9407 (Jun 25, 2011)

rkr.sts said:


> I want to thank all of you for your wonderful comments. I've written a pattern and have posted it here for all of you for free. Enjoy!


Love it. I also have a basic "Bob" (actually his name). I also have a bunch of "Bob" wannabees, sons, grandsons, etc. Will make one and then see who it fits LOL.


----------



## fabiana (Jul 20, 2011)

rkr.sts said:


> fabiana said:
> 
> 
> > Did not work for me. Please, is it possible to put it in a Word document? Those usually work for me. thank you - if not it's ok.
> ...


IT WORKED! Thank you, thank you, thank you!!!


----------



## ladyliz1112 (Jul 28, 2011)

Thank you. This is something classic I will make for my husband.


----------



## ladyliz1112 (Jul 28, 2011)

Think I posted my appreciation in the wrong spot so ... thank you. This is something classic I will make for my husband.


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Thanks for sharing. Very nice sweater!


----------



## meann67 (Dec 5, 2011)

Thanks for the sweater pattern. Hope to knit it for my husband one day.


----------



## JeanneHolmes (May 4, 2011)

Thank you for the pattern. I showed the picture to my husband, and he likes the sweater. I will make it for him. It's a classic.
Jeanne


----------



## SarahRussell (Jun 14, 2011)

What a beautiful sweater. A must-do for my "basic Roy"! Thinking Christmas and the same color... Thanks a lot! Sarah


----------



## tookie. (Apr 10, 2011)

Thank you for posting the pattern. It is such a nice pattern. Really appreciate your generosity.


----------



## bellestarr12 (Mar 26, 2011)

rkr.sts said:


> I want to thank all of you for your wonderful comments. I've written a pattern and have posted it here for all of you for free. Enjoy!


Thank you so much! My husband happened to look over my shoulder and commented on how much he likes your design, and it's even his size! Guess you could call him "Just Joe" - he doesn't often wear gray or tan shirts or sweaters, mostly greens and blues, but never bright shades (which is why I was kind of surprised when he asked me to make him the maroon flecked vest I posted a while back).


----------



## senia (Dec 11, 2011)

rkr.sts said:


> I want to thank all of you for your wonderful comments. I've written a pattern and have posted it here for all of you for free. Enjoy!


Thank you so much for the beartiful sweater pattern, I have a Basic Jim and would love to do oone for him, will use another yarn, the Basic Jim doesn't like wool!


----------



## bellestarr12 (Mar 26, 2011)

fabiana said:


> Did not work for me. Please, is it possible to put it in a Word document? Those usually work for me. thank you - if not it's ok.


For the last several months I've been saving these kinds of documents as pdf files - just open it, click print, and then, from the options that appear, click "save as pdf" (I save to my desktop and then when I have a bunch I move them to the appropriate folders: "men's sweaters," "baby booties", "dishcloths," etc. and print them out when I get ready to actually make something. That might or might not be a way to save and organize patterns - it works for me.


----------



## crafty_grandma56 (Jul 26, 2011)

Great sweater - never made a sweater but since it is my new years resolution to try new things I will give it a go. His b'day is too soon so it will be maybe for next Christmas! LOL!


----------



## Connie W (Aug 3, 2011)

Thank you. I scanned the pattern and it is so well written. Who knows where this will lead you? A designer is born!


----------



## BeaStitcher (Nov 18, 2011)

Thanks for the pattern. I have a 'Basic DH' too. My 'Basic Steve' would really like this sweater. I'll see what I have in my stash that will work and maybe get this done for him. Thanks again for sharing your pattern.


----------



## olivebell (Mar 29, 2011)

Thank you Fabiana for the suggestion to use a work document. I seem to have the same problem as you with downloading from this site. And thank you rkr.sts for following her suggestion. Hope others think of "work doc" too.


----------



## tallieu (Feb 10, 2011)

Thanks. I've saved the pattern and will make it for my son for next birthday (Oct). I might try making it larger and making one for my husband as well. It is a very nice pattern and I appreciate you sharing it with all of us.



rkr.sts said:


> I want to thank all of you for your wonderful comments. I've written a pattern and have posted it here for all of you for free. Enjoy!


----------



## AngelaChai (Dec 14, 2011)

Thanks for sharing! so kind of you. =)


----------



## izzy (Jan 30, 2011)

Thank you much .... my 'basic Bob' will actually like this one ! Does your Bob 'still live in the 50's', like mine does ? .... Is he normally very quiet ? ... Is he a real thinker ? ... Is he very intelligent ? ....... God love our guys ! ... Mine is definetly a 'KEEPER' ! (O)


----------



## roed2er (May 31, 2011)

thank-you for taking the time to share this! I have it saved to make for my husband -- also named Bob.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Thank you for sharing this. I'll have to give it a try for my husband. He's pretty basic, too, but after 35 years still a keeper!


----------



## GrannyDeb (Oct 14, 2011)

Thank you for the pattern. I don't think I could post a PDF let alone wright a pattern.


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

Thanks for sharing your pattern. It's a great sweater!


----------



## nogginpodge (Apr 5, 2011)

Love it! Would have to do some recalculating though, cos my hubby is little and skinny but this is a perfect everyday sweater and I think you're very clever!


----------



## ceecee (Mar 13, 2011)

very, very nice. Thanks so much for sharing your pattern.


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

Thank you for the pattern. I really like it. :-D


----------



## KatStabe (Nov 22, 2011)

Thank you so much.It is very kind of you to take the time to write this out and give it to us.
I'd like to make this for DH for his b-day.
Saved and ready to go as soon as I can get to store and get the wool.


----------



## janneygirl (Jul 6, 2011)

Re: Basic Bob's Sweater

Robin, this pattern is SO appreciated ! Thank you for the quick response to all our requests --- especially mine (ha!). Your willingness to share with everyone really "speaks very well" of you.

Hope you and Bob have a very happy, prosperous, joyful year ahead (and for the years to come).

Jan


----------



## fabiana (Jul 20, 2011)

janneygirl said:


> Re: Basic Bob's Sweater
> 
> Robin, this pattern is SO appreciated ! Thank you for the quick response to all our requests --- especially mine (ha!). Your willingness to share with everyone really "speaks very well" of you.
> 
> ...


Ditto :thumbup: You took the words right out of my mouth!!


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

What a beautiful sweater...the story makes it more enduring..
How generous of you to share with us.

Hugs and God Bless you both,

Camilla



rkr.sts said:


> I want to thank all of you for your wonderful comments. I've written a pattern and have posted it here for all of you for free. Enjoy!


----------



## karhyunique (Feb 21, 2011)

Robin, thank you for the nice pattern,you did a great job knitting it and another writing it down to share with us! Thanks so much! Kathy


----------



## SylviaC (Aug 14, 2011)

I will be making this for my 'not so basic' son Dale. He likes to be noticed, but he will really like this too. I could make it in orange which for some odd reason is his favourite colour, but I doubt my eyes could handle that, so we will see what I decide to do. Maybe burnt orange or rust. 
Just a note: He gave me a scarf for Christmas that has all shades of orange in it. It is actually very nice.
Thanks you so much for creating, and typing and posting this sweater pattern. I really appreciate it.


----------



## PearlofGreatPrice (Oct 21, 2011)

rkr.sts said:


> I want to thank all of you for your wonderful comments. I've written a pattern and have posted it here for all of you for free. Enjoy!


I too, want to thank you for your wonderful generosity in sharing your very own pattern here with all of us. Someday...................when I can really knit, your sweater would be the first one I would attempt. It is truly beautiful in its simple elegance!

Thank you for sharing it with us!


----------



## Ladymac (Oct 22, 2011)

Beautiful sweater,my basic Dan gets too hot wearing sweaters..to bad because I would love to knit this sweater For him..


----------



## Harry's Girl (Dec 10, 2011)

Thank you for the time and effort you put in to share such a nice pattern. Well done!


----------



## faleiry (Jan 25, 2012)

Thank you for this great mans jumper, my husband would love it. This is the first pattern that I have downloaded.and it worked.Many thanks.Val


----------



## faleiry (Jan 25, 2012)

Thank you for this great mans jumper, my husband would love it. This is the first pattern that I have downloaded.and it worked.Many thanks.Val


----------



## Grankl (Sep 11, 2011)

It is hard to find basic patterns and this one is great! I know my DH will love a soft gray. Thank you!


----------



## ggamron (Mar 31, 2011)

Wowzer! I have been tearin my hair out trying to find a pattern that would work with the size needles I have, the yarn I wanted and the husband I was lucky enough to catch... This one fits all those categories to a T! And the size is exact too. Thank you so much! Now, to attempt that sweater one more time...


----------



## knit1 (Jul 7, 2011)

Thank you for the sweater and it was a little dark picture but the pattern turned out great, Thank you 
D.


----------

